
Valve’s move to censor visual novels undoes its Steam Direct promises - DanAndersen
https://venturebeat.com/2018/05/18/valves-move-to-censor-visual-novels-undoes-its-steam-direct-promises/
======
rocky1138
It really annoys me when journalists write headlines that directly conflict
with what the company has stated. In their own article they quote:

“When you start talking about more explicit content, like pornography in
particular, there’s potentially some legal issues,” Steam developer Alden
Kroll explained back in March 2017. “With Steam Direct, there’s going to be
certain kinds of content where we have to say, ‘we can’t support that right
now.’ It’s important to think globally, because almost every country and every
state has different ideas on how to regulate pornography,”

~~~
jmcgough
The article states that steam has never allowed pornography, but has allowed
games with pornographic content (what the article describes as games that blur
the line, like Witcher III or some graphic novels).

I don't see how this quote contradicts the article, it's entirely consistent
with what they're saying. Valve has always had a policy that content that is
merely porn is not allowed, but that they don't want to be in the role of
policing games with pornographic content. This is an abrupt change from that.

------
dreta
So, given that Mass Effect, and The Witcher are not being pulled, anything
goes, unless your game has naked anime boobs in it.

~~~
FRex
It's quite normal for there to be two sets of rules. Or maybe it's about the
image of not being a "weaboo shit store" (as many people consider anything in
anime style).

Even YouTube that's famous for being trigger happy with demonetization and
bans has stuff like "Robin Thicke - Blurred Lines (Unrated Version)" which has
3 topless girls walk around in it without covering themselves at all.

